# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs thread #11



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for kickoff


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Been ready Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

This should get us through the first 3 or 4 games.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe ...Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Come on game time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 27, 2013)

Ready for gametime to get here GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Day 5 without any bama negativity.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

11 is my lucky number. Hope it is lucky for the Dawgs too.


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs for a good cash offer on the house today. Hope the guy will come up a little.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for a good cash offer on the house today. Hope the guy will come up a little.



Dont lose him Rip.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Good luck rip! Go Dawgs for a house sale!


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont lose him Rip.



Been on the market for 4 days and on the web for one. Hope the agent can close the deal tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> Been on the market for 4 days and on the web for one. Hope the agent can close the deal tomorrow.



Tell him "You buy this house or I am gonna call my friend from Ky and you wont like his sales tactics."


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Wonder what 6 did with all those threads he took back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fingers crossed for the house sale, Riprap.
Good luck to the Dawgs against Clemson.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for wishing us good luck Robert.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2013)

Is Saturday taking longer than usual to get here? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

It will get here Silver. I just have no Idea of what to expect.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Who is Bama playing this Saturday Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fingers crossed for the house sale, Riprap.
> Good luck to the Dawgs against Clemson.



Thanks rh. We will have to do a crappie trip at west point this spring. I can't get the old guy from ky to come down.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

The old guy wants to go fishing,


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Notice the white brick, red door and silver roof and gray trim. Dawgs written all over it. No wonder the guy wants it.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The old guy wants to go fishing,



I'll be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 27, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls

Let's get ready to RRRUUUUMMMMMMBBBLLLLEE!!!!!





Go Dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Day 5 without any bama negativity.



Love it.GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Getting close Go Dawgs


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!

Time to de-air some kittycats.

I'm glad to see this game back.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Who is Bama playing this Saturday Robert.



Virginia Tech. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 28, 2013)

I figured it was time to change my avatar to represent my dawgs!
Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice avy Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

A Wednesday Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Nice the trolls have decided to stay out of our thread.


----------



## Buck (Aug 28, 2013)

After all these years I finally placed a weekly pick'em..  

Someone needs to knock me up side the head and remind me to keep up with it each week..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Buck we need to get together soon, your bacon is getting kinda rank.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Nice the trolls have decided to stay out of our thread.



6 done got all mad at us.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 28, 2013)

Page one done. Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey KrazieJacket.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs for lurker s!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

I kinda missed the trolls Jeff, for about 2 hours.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 28, 2013)

it's hard to check in from the dang I phone and beat people down.....but I got a keyboard for now.....


GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Where you been Bitter?


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs on day 6 I think of no bama bashing. They keep trying to draw me in.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs on day 6 I think of no bama bashing. They keep trying to draw me in.



Now if you will just stop bashing chicken livers.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go troll free Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Camilla Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Austell.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Mo Lewis was a DGD.


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Austell.



I cored a couple of holes in Austell today.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs NW of Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I cored a couple of holes in Austell today.



Bet there is more traffic there than there was 30 years ago.


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

A little bit. My kids were born in the same hospital I was. I bet a lot of people can't say that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> A little bit. My kids were born in the same hospital I was. I bet a lot of people can't say that.



I Cant, both of mine were born in Moultrie 2 years apart and in seperat hospitals and there has never been but one hospital in Moultrie at any time in my Lifetime.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder how many pm's them trolls sent each other? This thread is exactly how it should be now! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Troll Free. Until Martin comes back. Course Quack is not really a troll.


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder how many pm's them trolls sent each other? This thread is exactly how it should be now! Go Dawgs!



Their main goal is to follow me. Notice they jump on anything they can now. The fab four has moved to self high fives in the bama thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Cover your tracks Rip.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Their main goal is to follow me. Notice they jump on anything they can now. The fab four has moved to self high fives in the bama thread.



I bet their posting stats.....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

One of them was gonna set us back 500 post. How did that go?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Robert, we were not talking about you, honest.


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

I shared this with a dawg on the forum but this seems appropriate this week. My niece got valedictorian at Carrollton high this year. (good school). She was awarded a scholarship to Clemson. She is excited about her first football game. She pulled for gt while in high school. I told her I'm sorry her first game is going to be disappointing but she should be use to that with UGA by now.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I bet their posting stats.....



They don't do that, never will...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Robert, we were not talking about you, honest.



I'm just passing thru because i have to.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just passing thru because i have to.



Come back when you can stay longer.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> One of them was gonna set us back 500 post. How did that go?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Talk the niece in to going to UGA Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


>



You cant stop that train coming down the track Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just passing thru because i have to.



Good to see you rh!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey John. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You cant stop that train coming down the track Jeff.



No sir! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs, KO is on the way. Whup dem tigers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

John Lastinger was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Past Buck Roar's bedtime I guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs I'm going to bed!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

I am too Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Mornin Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 29, 2013)

RUFF and WOOF up in here!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2013)

From my facebook for Kydawg. I like to eat at this place, but not today.



Tiffany's Kitchen

***THURSDAY***
 SPECIAL: Fresh Home Fried Chicken Livers
 VEGGIES: Butter Beans~Mixed Greens~Butter Carrots~Fried Green Tomatoes~Carrot Salad~Watermelon~Cantaloupe..

SOUPS: Potato Soup & vegetable Soup

DAILY VEGGIES: Green Beans~Fried Okra~Mac & Cheese~Peaches~Cottage Cheese~Pickled Beets~Sliced Tomatoes~Hashbrowns~Mashed Potatoes~Potato Salad~Macaroni salad~Deviled Eggs~Coleslaw~Baked Potato~Baked Sweet Potato~Onion Rings~HomeFries~Seasoned Fries~Sweet Potato Fries~Pear Salad...


 ** Don't Forget Dessert**~HOMEMADE Triple Berry Cobbler~Oreo Mousse Cake~Cheese Cake~Strawberry Cheese Cake~Triple Layer Double Chocolate Cake~Apple Pie~Pecan Pie~Chocolate Meringue Pie~Lemon Meringue


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> From my facebook for Kydawg. I like to eat at this place, but not today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Evening Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Just a little more than 48 hours Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

Almost time Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Wont be long now Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Go you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we dont need any injuries Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

We need a W Sat. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs! We will win or else I have extra uhaul boxes at my grandpas house.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! We will win or else I have extra uhaul boxes at my grandpas house.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

I got the for Sale signs Rip.


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2013)

They told me if I rented a space that I could get a free truck rental for a day. Anybody going to pitch in for gas?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Cancun, Mexico.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Go Dawgs from Cancun, Mexico.



I am angry now Unicoi.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am angry now Unicoi.



Now why are you angry Charlie??


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Go Dawgs from Cancun, Mexico.



How do I type a whistling sound? Anybody? 

That's a good looking flag! Pretty good looking chick holding it, too! If that's you and your girl, you're one lucky Dawg, bro! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 30, 2013)

Romp 'em
Stomp'em

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Come on Murray, they have orange shirts on, don't hit 'em.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 30, 2013)

Gonna feel that Bulldawg bite...

but not yet.  Get in line


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> How do I type a whistling sound? Anybody?
> 
> That's a good looking flag! Pretty good looking chick holding it, too! If that's you and your girl, you're one lucky Dawg, bro!
> 
> ...



Lol... of course its me and my wife. Why would I post a pic of someone else? She is a firecracker I tell ya......

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!! Almost here.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Now why are you angry Charlie??



Cause you on some way off Beach and I am in Kentucky. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs, it is getting closer by the minute.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 30, 2013)

Glory, glory to Georgia! Glory, glory to Georgia! Glory, glory to Georgia and to ---- with Clemson!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Glory, glory to Georgia! Glory, glory to Georgia! Glory, glory to Georgia and to ---- with Clemson!



Go Dawgs


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Dawgs on top !!!  Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

Are trollZZZZZZZZZZZZZ no longer allowed here ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are trollZZZZZZZZZZZZZ no longer allowed here ???



As long as it is not an OFFICIAL team thread, you can post pretty much anywhere you want. At your own risk, of course.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are trollZZZZZZZZZZZZZ no longer allowed here ???



You are always welcome here Mill.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are trollZZZZZZZZZZZZZ no longer allowed here ???



Your always welcome! Martin n 6 can go jump n the river, together. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> As long as it is not an OFFICIAL team thread, you can post pretty much anywhere you want. At your own risk, of course.




Pffffffffffffffft . . .




KyDawg said:


> You are always welcome here Mill.





Thanks Pops, you and few other Dwagzzzz have always welcomed a GT fan in your threads !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

In all seriousness, the lil fella in my avatar, has been diagnosed of cancer.  Please send up a prayer for him and his family.

K80's son and family, good folks.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

kydawg said:


> you are always welcome here mill.



x 2


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Will do


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In all seriousness, the lil fella in my avatar, has been diagnosed of cancer.  Please send up a prayer for him and his family.
> 
> K80's son and family, good folks.



Prayers


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In all seriousness, the lil fella in my avatar, has been diagnosed of cancer.  Please send up a prayer for him and his family.
> 
> K80's son and family, good folks.



Prayers sent!


----------



## riprap (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!

Over a week with no negativity.

Some bammers still jumping on UGA every chance they get.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Less than 24 hours Dawgs.


----------



## Michaelp (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers sent for the little one, and a big GO DAWGS for him, straight from the heart of a bammer


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers for the little one. We love football, but there are things a lot more important  in this world than a game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In all seriousness, the lil fella in my avatar, has been diagnosed of cancer.  Please send up a prayer for him and his family.
> 
> K80's son and family, good folks.



Tough read right there! Best wishes to the little one and his/her family!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Prayers for the little one. We love football, but there are things a lot more important  in this world than a game.



This! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 30, 2013)

GATA DAWGS!!! From Troup Co.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

#1 team in Alabama and #10 team in the nation vs #1 team in Georgia on ESPNU right now. Colquitt County vs Hoover Alabama. Probst doesn't do very good early but late in the year he will have them ready. Very inexperienced o-Line for CC.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Well it's that time . Wake up and Go Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2013)

Wake up DAWGS!!!!! Its GAME DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs on game day!!! Cant believe it's here!!!!!!!! GATA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!! It is finally here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2013)

The day has arrived my fellow Dawgs!

I hope all of you (me included) have an AWESOME day and even better Saturday night! Hopefully our Dawgs will be focused and very well prepared for tonights game against Clemson. Hopefully we get a victory, too! 

Let's hunker down and have some fun! Enjoy your Weekend, guys/gals!

Much love! PEACE!!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs after a fine breakfast!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Ready for the game! Where's my wings?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs on Games Day. Bout time.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!! From work


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

I think we are going to have to be patient with this young defense, I think they will get better as the season progresses and if they avoid a rash of lnjuries, I believe they will be fine. Early season schedule is rugged, but it will either build character or doom our season. Either way I will be there pulling for them. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 31, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> The day has arrived my fellow Dawgs!
> 
> I hope all of you (me included) have an AWESOME day and even better Saturday night! Hopefully our Dawgs will be focused and very well prepared for tonights game against Clemson. Hopefully we get a victory, too!
> 
> ...





KyDawg said:


> I think we are going to have to be patient with this young defense, I think they will get better as the season progresses and if they avoid a rash of lnjuries, I believe they will be fine. Early season schedule is rugged, but it will either build character or doom our season. Either way I will be there pulling for them. Go Dawgs.





Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jackets are rollin.  63-0.  Enjoy game day fellas.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Jackets are rollin.  63-0.  Enjoy game day fellas.



Who did y'all play? Go Dawgs and thank god fb season has arrived!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Who did y'all play? Go Dawgs and thank god fb season has arrived!



I think it was the Avon skin so soft's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2013)

Grrrrrr, my weekend to work nights, gonna miss the game, good luck against Clemson !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr, my weekend to work nights, gonna miss the game, good luck against Clemson !!



Preciate it Quack!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs we need a W tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2013)

Go DAWGS........getting ready for the game!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

The buses just rolled into the stadium! It's raining over but it will be out of there soon. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs GATA !


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Getting closer and closer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs the house is full ready for kickoff!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 31, 2013)

are you ready for some football???

go dawgs!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2013)

go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

It is here! Go dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs. See yall at half time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2013)

Somebody keep me informed, can't find 'em on the radio, can't get a good signal on my phone.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

14-14  4 minutes left in 1st. Mitchell out for game. Gurley out for now.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

Gurley is back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> 14-14  4 minutes left in 1st. Mitchell out for game. Gurley out for now.




Thanks, keep it coming !!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

Gurley is out for now. That he was back but wasn't


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

End of first 14-14.


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 31, 2013)

21-14 ga


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

still 21-14 UGA. Herrara (I think that is how you spell it) for UGA just dropped an interception.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Man I bet some alcohol is getin drank tonight ... We got a close one . Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 31, 2013)

Great game, Georgia looks like a contender.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 31, 2013)

I think Marshall will be out for the rest of the game after that tackle his knee got all kinds of bent around.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

How many times are we going to run up the middle? Murray looks like the same Murray I wanted to go to the nfl.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> How many times are we going to run up the middle? Murray looks like the same Murray I wanted to go to the nfl.



I asking myself the same question! Bobo must have dropped his call sheet out of the window.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> I asking myself the same question! Bobo must have dropped his call sheet out of the window.



Must have. He keeps hollering at the fans to give it back, up yours, and the coaches on the field think he saying run up the middle.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2013)

I want Mason in there!


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 31, 2013)

Will Friend was the worst hire Mark Richt has ever had. I have been quiet about it until he sucks!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Too much youth on the defense Against a very good offense too


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

Wait til next year.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2013)

what's odds on starting 0-2


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

O line sucked it up big time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> what's odds on starting 0-2



Pretty dang good!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 31, 2013)

I still say Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs, tough lost to a fine Clemson team. We just got to get ready for another tough game. Nothing will come easy for our team this year. Just cant figure AM out sometimes. They blitzing on every single down there for a while and he acted like he had all day back there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Last time we started 0-2 we ended up having a decent season Go Dawgs, I will be watching my Dawgs and hollering for the next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, tough lost to a fine Clemson team. We just got to get ready for another tough game. Nothing will come easy for our team this year. Just cant figure AM out sometimes. They blitzing on every single down there for a while and he acted like he had all day back there.



I think he bought into the hype of the veteran O line that had depth. I did..... After Gates wiffs his block and he got the first sack he wasnt the same. Clowney will destroy him........


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Last time we started 0-2 we ended up having a decent season Go Dawgs, I will be watching my Dawgs and hollering for the next week.



You know this white boy will! Go Dawgs in Athens tonight where the chapel bell is silent!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Other than acouple of tosses to Rome, we did not the Tight ends involved much. I was also begging to go for it on 4th and goal from the 2 and half yard line.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

I need a couple of dawgs to help me. The trailer is for Murray.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!! man is work gonna suck come Tuesday . Tech wins by 70 somethin  ... Dawgs lose to clemson ... Could it be the 70's again ????


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Sep 1, 2013)

And one more thing Murray is a Florida boy .. Never should of trusted him .. He's part gator ..


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

The sun will come up in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The sun will come up in the morning.





Yep, tell it bro !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey Quack, enjoyed talking to you Friday. Go Dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack, enjoyed talking to you Friday. Go Dawgs





Backatcha Charlie !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha Charlie !!!



The next time I talk to you I hope I dont have to smell adead cow of mine.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

I love dem Dawgs win or lose.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs Beat SC


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs Clemson is behind us it's time to get ready for SC!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Clemson is behind us it's time to get ready for SC!



I can't do much more than I did for the last game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> I can't do much more than I did for the last game.



 Me either I'll just keep doing what I do! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I was wrong the sun did not come up today, it was storming, and has been overcast ever since. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

Storming here now. I can't seem to muster a go da.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs I listened to the Bulldawg brunch this morning and we may as well not play another game this year! Good Lord our fans are hillarious!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I listened to the Bulldawg brunch this morning and we may as well not play another game this year! Good Lord our fans are hillarious!



Some people live their lives through their football team. They want to be the best. It doesn't matter to me that much if we win or lose. What bothers doing the same thing the same way year after year with the same results. 

When Richard Petty knew the competition hadcaught up to him he tried something different with his team and it backfired. He even said it did. At least he tried something different to try and get over the hump.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Some people live their lives through their football team. They want to be the best. It doesn't matter to me that much if we win or lose. What bothers doing the same thing the same way year after year with the same results.
> 
> When Richard Petty knew the competition hadcaught up to him he tried something different with his team and it backfired. He even said it did. At least he tried something different to try and get over the hump.



Nothing wrong with that. Richt has made himself look a fool many times over the years. I guess the way I look at it is I have no control over the coaching staff or what calls they call or how they are coached up. We all see thing different on what the issues are. But we can agree on one thing it sucks to lose...... I'm just not ready to give up on this team after one game. Next week may be a different story. Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I love dem Dawgs win or lose.



This



brownceluse said:


> Me either I'll just keep doing what I do! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs!



And this

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

In the past I have been very vocal about my issues with BoBo. Then one day I realized that I have 0 control or influence over what happens over there. I just love the Dawgs and take them win or lose anymore. I am geeting to old to get upset over football anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Mitchell out for year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> In the past I have been very vocal about my issues with BoBo. Then one day I realized that I have 0 control or influence over what happens over there. I just love the Dawgs and take them win or lose anymore. I am geeting to old to get upset over football anymore.



Charlie every Dawg has it's day and we cant win every game we play. A W next Sat will make us all feel better. I love the Dawgs, I love Athens, and I love everything about that fine University. This stae is the greatest state in the south. It's just a game and we will get ours when God see's fit. I hope you and I and my kids get to see it but if we dont I will never get tired of singing Glory Glory to Ol Georgia! G E O R G I A!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

I Am missing a lot of post and I rereshed several times.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I'll slip by the practice fields this week and give them boys a talking to. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

It is times like this that we need to show everybody what a real Georgia Fan is. Go Dawgs, our day will come.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I think I'll slip by the practice fields this week and give them boys a talking to. Go Dawgs!



Don't skurr 'em too bad. They still got to beat Souf' Cackalackley Saturday.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll be easy on'em But I'm pretty sure they would listen to me... Go Dawgs there are some DGD's in Deepstep Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs I cant sleep i cant wait until Next Sat!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Me either Jeff I didn't go to sleep till
last night until 2a.m


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont have to work but I'm gonna fire up the smoker around 9 -9:30. 5 racks of baby backs and a bunch of country style ribs. I will post pics of the finished product unlike John..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you sirs for the kind words. There really are some DGDs in the metropolis of Deepstep. You haven't lived until you watch my bride watch a Georgia game. Now, that's entertainment! That woman is seerious about her Dawgs, she'll be up in front of the tv coaching them up.

I wish I could go to sleep, but I'm doing conditioning drills to get ready for the midnight shift tomorrow night.


Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Thank you sirs for the kind words. There really are some DGDs in the metropolis of Deepstep. You haven't lived until you watch my bride watch a Georgia game. Now, that's entertainment! That woman is seerious about her Dawgs, she'll be up in front of the tv coaching them up.
> 
> I wish I could go to sleep, but I'm doing conditioning drills to get ready for the midnight shift tomorrow night.
> 
> ...



I know how that is. I have to work nights all the time but i dont get a notice. Work all day and they'll call and i'll work all night. It used to be easy but the older I get the more I like to sleep at night.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Thank you sirs for the kind words. There really are some DGDs in the metropolis of Deepstep. You haven't lived until you watch my bride watch a Georgia game. Now, that's entertainment! That woman is seerious about her Dawgs, she'll be up in front of the tv coaching them up.
> 
> I wish I could go to sleep, but I'm doing conditioning drills to get ready for the midnight shift tomorrow night.
> 
> ...





Welcome to my world . . .


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 2, 2013)

I need a stick out you tounge smiley about now.

May Bo cut one of his "specials " on you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> I need a stick out you tounge smiley about now.
> 
> May Bo cut one of his "specials " on you.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 2, 2013)

The "force" is strong in that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> The "force" is strong in that one.





Hoping Bo is saving "it" for Booger in the morning . . .


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 2, 2013)

Will da' boog even notice?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Will da' boog even notice?









Later friend, gotta shut this operation down !!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I'm gonna shut this one down too. I've practiced about all I can stand.

Have a quiet night.


One more Go Dawgs! before I pack it in.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Man you MON jokers talk funny. Go Dawgs I could make heaads or tails of that.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

A lot of days now with no negative bama talk. I have made up for it with negative UGA talk.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat cakalacky!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs, the seasons starts this weekend.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs, get nasty for Saturday!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Go Dawgs, get nasty for Saturday!



Thanks for the support Ranger. I dont think thier team is as good as Clemson. But the do have Clowney.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs we need a w this week to save MR job! Bawawahahahaahaahaahaahahahhahahhahahhahahahahhahhahhahahaahahahahahhaahhahaahaahaahwawawawwaaaaahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a hot labor day.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the support Ranger. I dont think thier team is as good as Clemson. But the do have Clowney.



i watched them play UNC, seems to me like dawgs should win by 10 at home


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs we need a w this week to save MR job! Bawawahahahaahaahaahaahahahhahahhahahhahahahahhahhahhahahaahahahahahhaahhahaahaahaahwawawawwaaaaahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



All right go Steve....never mind go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs licking thier wounds.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

Might be the whole staff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Had to smoke some ribs for a get together this evening. baby backs and country style ribs. Yall enjoy the the pic of the baby backs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Them things looking fine Jeff. Do you rub any Brown sugar on them?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs licking thier wounds.



Time for moping and pooched out lips is over. Shake it off and get ready for South Carolina. I wanna see Spurrier throw his visor at the ground. A lot.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Them things looking fine Jeff. Do you rub any Brown sugar on them?



You know i do.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs I miss Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

I always come back, Go Dawgs. My wife said she missed me too, she could not believe how quite I was during and after the Clemson game. I told her I love my Dawgs as much as ever, but am getting too old to ride the roller coaster any more.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

We all reach an age where we realize that no matter how much we love a team, there are more things in life. Enjoy the wins and ignore the losses.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

I did pretty good with loss too. It's still puts fire in my belly though. Dont think it will ever go away. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff we will just pull for them this Saturday and get upset if they loose.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff we will just pull for them this Saturday and get upset if they loose.



If they lose this game I will probably smoke some ribs the next day. Food makes everything better.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

We got to step up and do something this weekend Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

I would like to think they will but again I cant let myself believe that nonsense..... Go Dawgs GATA!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

We gotta GATA ths weekend Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Gotta think they will be ready to play this game. After what happened last year and what happened last Sat. But who knows?!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont know what to think anymore Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

One thing I do know is we lack the killer instinct that it takes to put people away in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

I know that loss isnt the end of our season. They need to take care of the sec. It will be a uphill climb for sure but it can be done. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

AM does well against average teams, but just has not shown that he is capable of standing out against good teams. Dont kow if you noticed, but even in warming up before the game he had that deer in the headlights look.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

I know he made plenty of mistakes but I would also like to see him get some protection. The O line let him down as much as he did.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Beginng to wonder if Will is our Friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

If someone would have told me the O line would have been a major issue, I would have laughed at them. I wonder if Houston coming back caused some problems with the younger guys.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Time for moping and pooched out lips is over. Shake it off and get ready for South Carolina. I wanna see Spurrier throw his visor at the ground. A lot.



Aint nothing better Robert than seeing the OBC throw his visor.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs for not having a kicker. Proud of CMR for this. It just shows his ego is not bigger than doing what's right.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

You nailed it Rip


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting readt to whup up on some chickens.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Seriously who other than SC would a chicken as a mascot.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Lets see Bulldawg  v chickne how would that go, Tiger against chicken, be a bad outcome, Wildcat v chicken, be very Bad, Gator v chicken, what the chickken gonna do peck hin to death, Bengal Tiger against chicken bad bad bad,  I think Commodores used to eat chickens, and Volunteers did too, anybody want to bet on how a Razorback v chicken would turn out. I would even bet that an Aggie could roast a chicken. Come on SC get something better than a chicken. The only one worst is Crimson Tide. Have you ever thought about how weak that is. What in the name of a cat a flying does the ocean tides have to do with football. Worst mascot, smokey the hound.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Man you MON jokers talk funny. Go Dawgs I could make heaads or tails of that.



MONglish

The aforementioned Bo is our flatulent work dog if that helps any.

Hmmm, maybe Bo could gas some chickens for us Sat.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2013)

Good morning Charlie and dwags!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2013)

Just a few more days until it's time to kill some doves!  Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Go Dawgs !!!! man is work gonna suck come Tuesday . Tech wins by 70 somethin  ... Dawgs lose to clemson ... Could it be the 70's again ????



Happy Tuesday Slew!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2013)

We should break out the black jerseys, Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

That did not work out so well the last time.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2013)

Go DAWGS......... win or lose the DAWGS rule and the rest drool!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Dovezzz will die Saturday!!  From da MON !!!



In case ya'll didnt know, TSackett is an ole friend of mine that's been in the mining industry for a LOOOONG time !!  



He just pullZZZZZZ for the wrong team !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Boy ain't neva had to work 12hr shifts, plus midnights !!



He's a good Christian brother though . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Odell must be hungry, he is howling and scratching on the door.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Them doves don't stand a chance, I've been practicing my aiming fluid consumption on a regular basis.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Dont ever shoot a dove sitting in a tree, wait until he flys down to the ground.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Dove season opened here Saturday. I shot 300 times, I did get two doves though.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Martin I tried to train a Lab to retrieve one time, ended up with him trying to teach me how to shoot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dove season opened here Saturday. I shot 300 times, I did get two doves though.



Two is better than none Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

I lucked up last year and got my limit, took all three seasons but I got it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs doves are good eatin but watch out for the bb'sssss


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs doves are good eatin but watch out for the bb'sssss



I like to grill them with a slice of pineapple and a piece of Jalepeno wrapped in them, with a little Italian dressing on them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Dove are also good cooked in a crock pot. Bet Martin has some good recipes's.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs for fine eating.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

If I get 5 before Saturday, I am gonna have a mini chicken roast.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs Dove hunting down in The State this weekend.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2013)

Morning Charlie, Brown, 6, and dwags!  Go Jackets!  3 more days until the dove shoot!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Morning Martin. 6 dont come around here no more.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dove are also good cooked in a crock pot. Bet Martin has some good recipes's.



Charlie, I like my deboned dove breast quickly sauteed to medium rare with a little butter in a heavy cast iron pan.  Then I will make a mushroom/cranberry/wine sauce to pour over them.  I also like them with a little cream cheese and a piece of jalapeno stuffed between the meat and breast bone then wrapped in bacon and put on the grill/smoker also cooked to about medium rare.  Every now and then ill also do the same but marinate the breast in raspberry chipotle and pour some of that over the bacon while they are cooking.  My big thing is to not over cook them, they need to stay medium rare and juicy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Martin. 6 dont come around here no more.



I still gota give him a shout out Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I still gota give him a shout out Charlie!


Morning Martin and Charlie. Roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Well look what the Dawgs drug up. Morning 6.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well look what the Dawgs drug up. Morning 6.



Everybody wants to be a Dawg!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs, work to be done!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Go Dawgs, work to be done!



From the looks of that pic^^^^ the horse is doing all the work.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Buck (Sep 4, 2013)

Thread is falling down the list today.   Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the traffic.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

I just got two tickets given to me for the game Saturday. I've never been. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

You going Rip?


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes. Maybe I could get Brown to go. I've been to the school more times than I care to work, but never on gameday.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> I just got two tickets given to me for the game Saturday. I've never been. Go Dawgs!



Congrats on the get Rip, make sure to get there early enough to go to the Dawgwalk and enjoy the pregame activites.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yes. Maybe I could get Brown to go. I've been to the school more times than I care to work, but never on gameday.



Go and enjoy it. It is a wonderful experience.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Congrats on the get Rip, make sure to get there early enough to go to the Dawgwalk and enjoy the pregame activites.



My cousin that is also a customer of mine hooked me up. His duck hunting buddy from Arkansas is an sec official. Might be some good seats.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yes. Maybe I could get Brown to go. I've been to the school more times than I care to work, but never on gameday.



Man, I would love to but I'm on call starting tomorrow and had to get someone to cover tomorrow eve so I can go to my sons 1st game of the season. Asking someone to cover a weekend day is about like asking a Bammer to spell their name. They cant. But you are about to be changed for ever when you step off in that sea of red. Heck, you might even like Richt when you get done..... Do what BJ said get there in time to enjoy the Dawg walk it's a blast and if you dont have a parking pass be prepaired for a long walk and a lot of traffic. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

A Bamer spelling his name.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

OK kydawg. Get that dodge headed this way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

Gotta admit going to a Doggie game is amazing, will send chills up yo spine !!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> My cousin that is also a customer of mine hooked me up. His duck hunting buddy from Arkansas is an sec official. Might be some good seats.



Do you know the section yet and I can tell ya. Really there is not a bad seat in the house, some just better than others. You want to avoid the visitors sections though...... which is basically 101-104 and the 600 section (tech deck). Make sure to bring some sunscreen....... trust me on that, esp if your on the North side of the stadium. Here is a helpful page for getting a idea of the stadium.

http://www.thegeorgiabulldogclub.com/tickets/football/seating.php


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta admit going to a Doggie game is amazing, will send chills up yo spine !!!!



Plenty of eye candy.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Do you know the section yet and I can tell ya. Really there is not a bad seat in the house, some just better than others. You want to avoid the visitors sections though...... which is basically 101-104 and the 600 section (tech deck). Make sure to bring some sunscreen....... trust me on that, esp if your on the North side of the stadium. Here is a helpful page for getting a idea of the stadium.
> 
> http://www.thegeorgiabulldogclub.com/tickets/football/seating.php



Not sure. Probably picking up tickets on gameday.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

If things get bad I'm getting a sign ready.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Have a good time Rip, wish I could make it. Just tell them I said Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2013)

Send Unicoidawg's grandpa a card for his 90th birthday http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=768770

Just seen the thread above and wanted to mention this here. 

Good night Dawgs and to that one yeller fly buzzing around tonight. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Have a good time Rip, wish I could make it. Just tell them I said Go Dawgs.



I'll tell em Go Dawgs from the GON forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Good morning Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

Slow day today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

It will pick up later Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2013)

Morning Dwags and Charlie and 6.  Yall getting nervous yet?  Just a couple more days till game time!   Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning Dwags and Charlie and 6.  Yall getting nervous yet?  Just a couple more days till game time!   Go Jackets!



I Quit getting nervous about football Games Martin. I have finally learned to take the good with the bad.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs bushhawging in the MON


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Go Dawgs bushhawging in the MON



You can solve the worlds problems on a bush hog or lawnmower.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> You can solve the worlds problems on a bush hog or lawnmower.



 You're right, but when I shut the tractor off, it apparently erases my memory card too.

Have a great time Saturday, bring it on home for us.

Now, break time's over.


Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs, win one for Rip.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, win one for Rip.



KyDawg-- What's the mood among UK fans after getting beat by Western Ky?  I saw that one coming.  UK, apparently, still has a long way to go with it's football-- more than a first year new coach can solve.  Glad you're a Dawg fan.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 5, 2013)

Gonna be a blast ripper.  Better yell your pea-pickin heart out too!

Sic'm


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 5, 2013)

Went back to bushawging and what do I do on the first round?


Run over a yellerjacket nest!!!

An 8n don't go very fast in reverse



Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

HighCotton said:


> KyDawg-- What's the mood among UK fans after getting beat by Western Ky?  I saw that one coming.  UK, apparently, still has a long way to go with it's football-- more than a first year new coach can solve.  Glad you're a Dawg fan.



They thought they could win that game. Now it is on to round ball for them. When UK was winning 7 or so games a year they would pack commonwealth and they would travel good. But they are pretty deflated about football right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed towards Athen this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs! My sons team got beat by Oconee county's Malcombe Bridge 28-8. They scored 28 in the 1st half. The D steped up in the 2nd but it wasnt enough. Go Cats maybe next time.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs for my real estate agent. He is a Dawg and has got a contract on the house.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! My sons team got beat by Oconee county's Malcombe Bridge 28-8. They scored 28 in the 1st half. The D steped up in the 2nd but it wasnt enough. Go Cats maybe next time.



Time for a coaching change.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs for coaching changes. From 7th grade to 12th had 5 head coaches.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> Time for a coaching change.



They did that last year this was the new coaches 1 st game....


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> They did that last year this was the new coaches 1 st game....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2013)

Thats right Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

They'll get em next time and so will we.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs and good night.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2013)

Dang Charlie you going to be early tonight. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2013)

Go DAWGS and good night!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## David Parker (Sep 6, 2013)

GO


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2013)

What is going on? Slowwwwwwww.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2013)

Athens bound around 11am tomorrow. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the ol ball coach!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs. I have not been posting much the  last coupla of days,been under the weather, fighting a fever.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I have not been posting much the  last coupla of days,been under the weather, fighting a fever.



Hope you feel better. Dawgs by 3 over the cocks.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2013)

All I have to say is...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Fell better now, Murray had a good game against a good USC team. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

We need to make sure Rip is at every remaning game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Work had me busy didnt get to listen but 2nd half. I have the game dvred but my kids gave me a play by play in text messages. Huge win for Murray and the whole team. What about Ol Douglas that white boy is a beast!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gooooo Daaawwwwwggggggssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

I had never heard of him Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I had never heard of him Jeff.



He was a commit to Gt and decommited to us right at signing day. He is a beast in the weight room he was rolling with the upper classmen the minute he walked in the door. He went to a private christian school in Augusta so he wasnt a Bama 5 star....... Our back field is very strong behind Gurley and marshall. Green, Douglas, and Thurmond and two feak commmits in Chubb and michael.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Now if this defense could grow up.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now if this defense could grow up.



I would settle for Langley learning how to play corner back by Tuesday. That way he could cut classes Wednesday and practice actually being a corner all day. He got burned all day long worse than a box of kitchen matches tossed into a campfire.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2013)

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! YEAH, BABY!!!      

Great win over South Clowney, today! 

















Kepp it going, Dawgs! Even though I watched the game at home, I could tell that was an Awesome crowd today! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I would settle for Langley learning how to play corner back by Tuesday. That way he could cut classes Wednesday and practice actually being a corner all day. He got burned all day long worse than a box of kitchen matches tossed into a campfire.



Cant argue with that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

The sun will shine a little brighter and the coffee will taste better in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The sun will shine a little brighter and the coffee will taste better in the morning.



You sure hurt your pix for the week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I sure hurt your pix for the week.



Your not looking to good on our fantasy league there Matthew. I cant believe you picked Cakalaky... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Your not looking to good on our fantasy league there Matthew. I cant believe you picked Cakalaky... Go Dawgs!



I cant get on him for that. I figured the only chance they had of winning was for me to pick against them. It worked.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Your not looking to good on our fantasy league there Matthew. I cant believe you picked Cakalaky... Go Dawgs!



I just hope to do better than that guy in last place who's named after a dang boat.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I cant get on him for that. I figured the only chance they had of winning was for me to pick against them. It worked.



rip didnt pick the Dawgs either but i did....  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

As I said earlier we need to insure that Rip is at every key game the rest of the season, which will be most of them.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Even though I watched the game at home, I could tell that was an Awesome crowd today!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



They made a heap 'o racket and I'm sure it helped.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Has anybody heard how Gates and Marshall are doing.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I just hope to do better than that guy in last place who's named after a dang boat.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Biggest win we have had in a while. At least since last years Florida game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs, good night in Athens. Thanks Rip for pulling them them through.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2013)

Make no mistake boys, this was a great win for Georgia. We beat a good team in SC.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I just hope to do better than that guy in last place who's named after a dang boat.



Oh look it's my shadow #2.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 8, 2013)

Big win yesterday for the Dawg nation. There was some serious offensive talent hitting on all cylinders yesterday. Again, Congrats and I hope Alabama can win the west and meet you guys again for the SEC Championship. We both have a lot of work to do to get there. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done dwags and Charlie.  Congrats on the win!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)

That was a completely different team that played last week !!


Congrats doggie fanZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2013)

Good day to be a DAWG!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanrks Matin it is always feel good to beat the OBC. I know he would rather win this game than any other one on his schedule.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics not too good with the phone. Clowney being looked at on the sidelines.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, sir!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

It's more fun in here when we lose.

BTW, the official I got my tickets from was the guy who made the call on the Shaw fumble. Nice call.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's more fun in here when we lose.
> 
> BTW, the official I got my tickets from was the guy who made the call on the Shaw fumble. Nice call.



Get us some more rip!!! Go Dawgs that place was on fire wasnt it?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Charlie your slacking tonight,,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

This Pic says it all!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

There he is. If anyone has free tickets I am available to take another one for the team and go to the LSU game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> There he is. If anyone has free tickets I am available to take another one for the team and go to the LSU game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

We got to figure out some way to get him there Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


>



45 yard line 9 rows up wasn't bad this time. Really enjoyed the ole ball coach snatching off the headset after that last first down. Also enjoyed the class of a south carolina special who threw a tube of sunscreen or something at him and went home. It almost made it on the field.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> This Pic says it all!



my avatar says it all..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

VANCE said:


> my avatar says it all..



it does,,,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

Spurrier has the taste of defeat in his mouth.







I could watch this all day. It's EPIC! I put this up there with the likes of Gone With The Wind, Casablanca, The Shawshank Redemption, Psycho, and Dumb and Dumber, what a classic that is.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Spurrier has the taste of defeat in his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a very good watch....... He said "they just ran it down our throats"  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

He would rather bite the Rooster's head off than lose to Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Waeched the replay last night. That last drive was my favorite part of game. We would have had great chance of scoring on a play action pass at any time. But I enjoyed running it down thier throat more.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!  

I don't know who took over Bobo's body, but I hope they stay there.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 9, 2013)

Could watch it over and over............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................!


----------



## Heardtoyotahunter (Sep 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> It is a very good watch....... He said "they just ran it down our throats"  Go Dawgs!



Man I can't stop laughing !!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Got my limit of doves on Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Saw you peeking in to the dark side last night Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

OBC showing his age too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs. The week off will be good. Get some guys healed up.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

What's the dark side Ky?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

That other thread over in the campfire.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

Well you know, just trying to see if my followers would chime in.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Brandon Boykin just picked one off. Rambo playing good too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Meigs Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs for a long work day!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie we are 1-0 in the SEC. Chicken is whats for dinner if anyone wants to know.


----------



## Buck (Sep 9, 2013)

Not sure how my wife managed this but I now have 2 tickets to the North Texas game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

Buck said:


> Not sure how my wife managed this but I now have 2 tickets to the North Texas game.



That right there is how a wife is supposed to act. Congrats brother and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

Buck said:


> Not sure how my wife managed this but I now have 2 tickets to the North Texas game.



All right! Me not likey the parking.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> All right! Me not likey the parking.



Not unless you enjoy walking.


----------



## Buck (Sep 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> All right! Me not likey the parking.



I know what you mean.  Last year I chose a spot because I could turn left right out the parking lot and be on my merry way.  Little did I know after the game they were directing traffic and wouldn't allow me to turn left.  Only right which took me right downtown in a bigger mess.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

If you like to walk you can pass a lot of cars. They will let you park at dairy queen for 10 bucks. Its on 78 south east from the stadium. You can also park at Church's chicken across the street for the same we paid $40 at an apartment complex a little closer cause both of those were full. You will be 1/2 mile from the loop.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs I guess Charlie is hanging with the camp fire folks tonight.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I guess Charlie is hanging with the camp fire folks tonight.



He's got his nose up at us.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

I would strongly suggest a path going north on milledge ave from the loop and then going to 78.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> He's got his nose up at us.



It wont be long and Ol Charlie will have some writing under his user name..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> It wont be long and Ol Charlie will have some writing under his user name..



I just realized that's why he likes to get a lot of posts in to set some records. His underlined name will "WISE".


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

I saw you peeking again Rip


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie we are 1-0 in the SEC. Chicken is whats for dinner if anyone wants to know.



Had 10 out of bout 13 post and aint nobody taking to me, Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey John


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> It wont be long and Ol Charlie will have some writing under his user name..



But I will never change my sig line Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Yall know this is my home.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Night Dawgs.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 10, 2013)

Mornin' Dawgs.

Every day's a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2013)

Howdy DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning Dwags and Charlie!  Go Jackets!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS at lunch..... or getting ready to go to work!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Hope our young secondary is getting a major workout right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

I know we can use the off week. But I miss seeing the Dawgs too.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Figured I better get one in before kydawg goes to sit around the campfire. Must be too hot this afternoon.No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally woke somebody up. Morning Rip. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the middle of a thunder storm


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Finally woke somebody up. Morning Rip. Go Dawgs!



Actually been working the past couple of days.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> But I will never change my sig line Jeff.



 Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

That pre game talk I had with CMR helped. He has been informed his job is on a game by game basis.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

Little cool this eve. Charlie must be by the fire.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> Little cool this eve. Charlie must be by the fire.



I think Charlie has found a new play ground.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I think Charlie has found a new play ground.



No I have actually been to Bowling Green having a meal out with My son on his birthday, talking bout Dem Dawgs. Go Dawgs having a birthday today.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> Little cool this eve. Charlie must be by the fire.



After that thunder storm today we almost could use one,


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Heard someone ask Richt who was the fastest player on the team Mitchel or Marshall and he said actually it was Sailors. Dont know if I believe that or not. But he did get the onside kickoff and he is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Evening John.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No I have actually been to Bowling Green having a meal out with My son on his birthday, talking bout Dem Dawgs. Go Dawgs having a birthday today.



 Go Dawgs in Bowling Green and happy Birthday to Charlie Jr!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard someone ask Richt who was the fastest player on the team Mitchel or Marshall and he said actually it was Sailors. Dont know if I believe that or not. But he did get the onside kickoff and he is a DGD.



My buddy is a sales rep for Sailors' dad. My buddy use to be GT but now he's bama and Jimmy Johnson and...you know the drill.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2013)

Howdy Charlie

Go DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Hazzard County!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Hazzard County!



Isn't that Tuscaloosa. Scuff em and cuff em.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> My buddy is a sales rep for Sailors' dad. My buddy use to be GT but now he's bama and Jimmy Johnson and...you know the drill.



Is he really that fast Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> Isn't that Tuscaloosa. Scuff em and cuff em.



Dont you remember those famous word in a song. "It's a long ways to Harlen, It's a long way to Hazzard, just to get a little dew, just to get a little dew".


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is he really that fast Rip?



Don't know. I know he's usually the first one down to try and make the tackle on kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Wonder if he can play corner.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is he really that fast Rip?



My buddy just told me that his dad told him that he was the fastest on the team when he was a freshman.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Hard to imagine we cant get him in position to take advantage of that speed.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey John


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and 6


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

A lunch time GoDawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Gp Dawgs on a stormy afternoon in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice weather this weekend for a camping trip. Going to head up to a spot between Helen and Blairsville, definite Dawg country.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Watch out for snakes


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watch out for snakes



Not too many at the 30 amp, water and sewer sites. We ROUGH it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

riprap said:


> Not too many at the 30 amp, water and sewer sites. We ROUGH it.



Dont forget to take plenty of Chicken livers with you.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey 6 what is up?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey 6 you talking tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Jeff, what's up?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Poulan Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, what's up?



Long work day sons fb game and eating supper at 9:30..... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Long work day sons fb game and eating supper at 9:30..... Go Dawgs!!



I hope you were easy on the coach this week. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Long work day sons fb game and eating supper at 9:30..... Go Dawgs!!



You were about starved out Jeff.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You were about starved out Jeff.



I hope the coach is OK. Could get ugly on an empty stomach.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You were about starved out Jeff.



I was and they lost again. 21-0 the D was on th just about the whole game. The O only had one 1st down conversion and the longest punt was about 15 yards...... The D did pretty good considering they played the whole game. They got gashed the last quarter. My son had fun though he plays D end. He's also gonna get a chance to kick too.........


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

At that age it is about having fun, I have seen parents turn kids against spots wiht the pressure they put on them. Reliving thier own childhood I guess.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey 6 you talking tonight.



Evening Charlie. Sorry I missed you. Got busy with the kids


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2013)

When somebody tells you, "I'll be honest with you", does that mean any other time they are not? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

riprap said:


> When somebody tells you, "I'll be honest with you", does that mean any other time they are not? Go Dawgs!



It means they are scaling thier lie down.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Morning Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Another day another bama scandal.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Another day another bama scandal.



See you fell off the wagon Rip.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2013)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> See you fell off the wagon Rip.



Bad habits are hard to break.

They always get mad at me though. Never the coach or the player doing wrong or the whoever starts the thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonder what happened to Slew?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what happened to Slew?



probably the same thing that happened to Chasing Tails..... Banded.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> probably the same thing that happened to Chasing Tails..... Banded.....



That does seem to happen around here.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Makes me want some popcorn.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2013)

Makes me want to see the Dawgs roll LSU! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

If our defense will grow up between now and then we can do it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If our defense will grow up between now and then we can do it.



Agree! I hope we can find a way to hanle their big ol backs. It will be a nail biter I'm afraid. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

We do not need any injuries against NTS. Hopefully our back up QB gets a lot of work in this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

I heard when they take Bamers NC, the Dawgs will revieve it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs in T town where the the agents run things... Oh the boosters too!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for your interest in the Game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thank you for your interest in the Game.



 Go Dawgs Charlie!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in T town where the the agents run things... Oh the boosters too!





KyDawg said:


> Thank you for your interest in the Game.



No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 13, 2013)

Ga Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go dawgs with a bunch of Grandkids in the house.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2013)

Enjoy it charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs on HS football Friday night in Georgia. Lots of future Dawgs down there getting ready.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy weekend to all and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey 6


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie beating Carver of Columbus bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs going into an opening weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Jeff the open week is good to get some people healed up, but it will be strange without a game this early. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay Dawgs we need to be on a new one when Play LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2013)

It is weird to have a break so early but in our case I think its a good thing at least for the D.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

We gonna need everybody healthy in the red stick.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Odell caught a mole today.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

That dog is viscious.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs had lunch at Boudreaux today Charlie. That fried Grouper was good.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 13, 2013)

Go dawgs on night before opener. Can't sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Where you been Buck Roar?


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 13, 2013)

doing school and lots of it. 
Posted on here today. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> doing school and lots of it.
> Posted on here today.
> Go Dawgs



We behind and need to catch, and we need you. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Odell howling now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Night Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Roll Tide



This^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a cool morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Wish we were playing Today.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Tifton Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Alapaha Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2013)

Afternoon folkZZZZZZZZ  !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Afternoon QUACK.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs, eating oysters on the half shell, and boiled shrimp.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Charlie, are you guys gonna make it down for a game this year?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^



Go Dawgs troll!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Charlie, are you guys gonna make it down for a game this year?



We are going to try, but just dont know for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs bama has there hands full but will win the game. Their D sucks like ours!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs bama has there hands full but will win the game. Their D sucks like ours!



Gave a bunch of points up for sure. But A&M has a good offense.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

UT looked good today. They can be thankful that Oregon played everybody but the cheerleaders.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gave a bunch of points up for sure. But A&M has a good offense.



A&M has a ok O I wouldnt call it good I think Bama's weak D made it look good....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> A&M has a ok O I wouldnt call it good I think Bama's weak D made it look good....



I hope you are right Jeff, cause I think our D would make them look good too right now. But, hopefully they grow up a lot in the next coupla weeks.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you are right Jeff, cause I think our D would make them look good too right now. But, hopefully they grow up a lot in the next coupla weeks.



I was just playing Charlie, but Bama's D aint what it has been in years past. But,,,,,, TODD GRANTHAM! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Bama's D is looking pretty bad right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

What about all those penalties Bama had? Saban has lost control! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Maybe thier minds are on something else.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe thier minds are on something else.



Could be there were a few distractions this past week I just dont get it. Surely the process can take care of even that to...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Just Go Dawgs. Beat NTS.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe thier minds are on something else.



What do you think it is Cahrlie?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> What do you think it is Cahrlie?



Maybe that wolf hanging around thier backdoor.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

UT is thinking about the same thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

And one of those Miss schools too.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe that wolf hanging around thier backdoor.



Could be,,,,, hows them grand youngins?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Could be,,,,, hows them grand youngins?



We enjoyed them, bout wore the old man out though. Wish they would get big enough to go hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Early County.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Wont be long Charlie I'm gonna let my son hunt by himself some this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah they grow quick, and we get old quick.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

I know a nice old man, maybe one day I'll introduce him to ya. You may know him though. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I know a nice old man, maybe one day I'll introduce him to ya. You may know him though. Go Dawgs!



Just as long as it aint at that burnt down restuatant where I almost got run over.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Two weeks till the big one. We got to beat NTS first though.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

LSU is going to be a hard task for our young D. Murray will need a game like he had against the OBC. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Hopefully the defense will be some better by then.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs for the D being better!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Now I got a possum driving Odell crazy. Ate some possum one time many years ago, one word, greasy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Dalton Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now I got a possum driving Odell crazy. Ate some possum one time many years ago, one word, greasy.



Muddy eats possum.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Way past your bedtime 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Bitteroot what you been up to.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

6 done ate some possum


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Gregg eats possum everyday.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs and happy Sunday to all!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs Bama's D sucks too!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Bama's D sucks too!



It Did yesterday. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs pork loin off the smoker!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Think I will ride down in to Tennessee this afternoon and see how dem old boys are feeling. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

The feel violated by football Aids,,,, AKA Fabris and Martinez..... Their fans may all jump in the river before the season is over....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Well they did beat WKU, But so did South Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Tide defense rolled up 42 points.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Tide defense rolled up 42 points.



Were undefeated.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Your are that 6


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 15, 2013)

Go  Dawgs from Hogansville


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs I just watched the Bama game again, I dont think I have seen that many missed tackles and secondary problems since the last UGA game. Maybe Grantham really is a Saban student.


----------



## Buck (Sep 15, 2013)

Missed all FB games this weekend due to being in the dove field.  Looking at my pic'ems things didn't go my way.  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

At least you made your picks I forgot so I'll never catch up,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Buck said:


> Missed all FB games this weekend due to being in the dove field.  Looking at my pic'ems things didn't go my way.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Bacon coming your way one day Buck.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Well at least I passed 2 people on the picks. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we had one off week, dont make it 2.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 16, 2013)

Morning Charlie!  Go Jackets! Took care of business again this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

For ya'll in the Atlanta area, the Georgia game will be on channel WPCH this weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello doggie friendZZZZZZZZZ !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Howdy Quack. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Quitman Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs!



Evening Charlie, hows thing up there in Ky?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Things in Ky are fair right now


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs lets beat N Texas!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 16, 2013)

Roll tide Charlie and Brown.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a conspiracy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Brown and Fairhope, do yall just like scaring us.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

All the guest are gone. What was up with that?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

That was a dirty trick


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Roll tide Charlie and Brown.



Go Dawgs brother good to see you over here. 6 gets on our nerves but we put up with him....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown and Fairhope, do yall just like scaring us.



What U talking about Charlie you knows I be slowz,


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

You know some kind of puter magic Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs and Guest.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

Who you reckon all those guest were?


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Who you reckon all those guest were?



The bama and lsu banded bunch.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Fairhope involved too. Shame when Bamers and Dawgs get together and trick you.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Wern't no Tigers in that bunch.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

We aint never had 17 guest in here at one time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Dont know that we ever had 17 Dawgs in here at one time.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I just watched the Bama game again, I dont think I have seen that many missed tackles and secondary problems since the last UGA game. Maybe Grantham really is a Saban student.



So many penalties and NCAA distractions. CMR is a bad influence on those guys.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Rip, and me and maybe Jeff at one time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

I know nuthin


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs bama D is weak and they cant tackle


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

Good night boys 4 am comes early!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

NTS is not an SEC school.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs and wizards.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Night Dawgs, beat NTS, and then on to LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs happy Tuesday to all!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a cool tueday morning in Ky.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2013)

Morning Charlie!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Afternoon Martin, it is still morning here though.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Seems like a month since the SC game. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 17, 2013)

GO DAWGS from my ladder stand on the Stovall Rd.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Choot em Outlaw. Go Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Seems like a month since the SC game. Go Dawgs.



I bet it is still fresh in the cocks heads like it happened yesterday. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Rome Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

Wife is cookin up a storm here in MON !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

What time is supper Quack? Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2013)

I did my best not to run over a bama flag that fell off a guys truck today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

It was a wonder you could see it throught the smoke.


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2013)

There was a clearing on side of the road and he was giving it everything it had to get back to it, dust flying. Couldn't even see the tailgate for the stickers. Probably took out a 2nd mortgage to get all that. Those goodyear stains should come out. Permanent press with the F 250.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> There was a clearing on side of the road and he was giving it everything it had to get back to it, dust flying. Couldn't even see the tailgate for the stickers. Probably took out a 2nd mortgage to get all that. Those goodyear stains should come out. Permanent press with the F 250.



A second mortgage on a single wide prolly wasn't much.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs running over Bamer flags.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs we got a lot of work to do in the next 10 days.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

No activity in here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs ready for some football.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Aint but 1 Dawg in town.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Sleep tight tight Dawgs, see yall in the morning.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs long work day! Good night!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs throwing to the fullback!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed to town to buy a new computer.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 18, 2013)

Get a Mac Charlie. Roll Tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> I did my best not to run over a bama flag that fell off a guys truck today. Go Dawgs!



You should have picked it up and did what I did to the Florida Flag I found...

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2013)

go bammers in the key west drinking beer.


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should have picked it up and did what I did to the Florida Flag I found...
> 
> Go DAWGS!



He was starting to turn around just after I ran over it. I'm not an expert on those things but aren't you suppose to leave the window up for those things to stay in? Both his truck windows were down slightly. I guess you need ventilation with the Reds.


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2013)

Ky must be having a hard time getting that new computer turned on.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Get a Mac Charlie. Roll Tide.



I didn't get nothing they were out of everything I tried to buy. Using's my wife's puter now. Don't know how long that will last.


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I didn't get nothing they were out of everything I tried to buy. Using's my wife's puter now. Don't know how long that will last.



You can't hide money with a his and hers computer home.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> You can't hide money with a his and hers computer home.



They had that easy low down monthly payment plan Rip.


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They had that easy low down monthly payment plan Rip.



You should have listened to Michael Waltrip and went to Aarons. You could have been a lucky dog.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> You should have listened to Michael Waltrip and went to Aarons. You could have been a lucky dog.



After finance charges this one will only cost me $3700.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> After finance charges this one will only cost me $3700.



What are you looking at getting


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> What are you looking at getting



 A $400 laptop.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

Night Dawgs, this wont make it to the LSU game.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 18, 2013)

GO DAWGS from here at work on the night shift


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

Go DAWGS from my Barn n Grill


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

morning Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 19, 2013)

Afternoon Charlie!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Howdy Martin Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2013)

its margarita time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Jeff, Go Dawgs down your way.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, Go Dawgs down your way.



you too charlie!


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Looks like bammers are bored. They need a good bama bashing thread to comment on.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

You could start a goodun Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

I hate it when UT and UF play.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hate it when UT and UF play.


they are going cheap!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> they are going cheap!



Yeah but somebody will win rh.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 19, 2013)

Howdy dwags!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Martin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 19, 2013)

You kill anymore doves Charlie?  I might go and try to scratch a few more out Saturday morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Gonna try to kill a few tomorrow Martin. I want to grill a few.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 19, 2013)

Good luck to you Charlie!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

I like me some grilled doves Martin. I love them better than Rip does chicken livers.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2013)

Send Charlie some dove livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

I shoot em through the gizzard Rip.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs! it takes a lot of doves to fill me up.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I shoot em through the gizzard Rip.



With an arra I bet.


Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> With an arra I bet.
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!



BB gun Tell. I only pump it twice.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! it takes a lot of doves to fill me up.



Not if they are them Bamer doves Jeff.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> BB gun Tell. I only pump it twice.



Two pumps?? Them birds are awwwful low ain't they?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Two pumps?? Them birds are awwwful low ain't they?



Nah I hunt out of a 90' JLG. I shoot down at them.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nah I hunt out of a 90' JLG. I shoot down at them.



 I give up, you da man.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Doerun Georgia, hey Bubba and Shine.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON.





Oliver thought Green Acres was the place to be, but he didn't check out the MON.

Go Dawgs!

Make sure you take care of bidness this week before you start looking at them Bayou Bengals.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Oliver thought Green Acres was the place to be, but he didn't check out the MON.
> 
> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Make sure you take care of bidness this week before you start looking at them Bayou Bengals.



First order of business is close this one out. My Son and grandson are going to the LSU game., Will be the grandsons first trip. First of many if me and his daddy have any influence. He is only 4.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> First order of business is close this one out. My Son and grandson are going to the LSU game., Will be the grandsons first trip. First of many if me and his daddy have any influence. He is only 4.



There you go, start them early. Hope he has a LARGE time. Be sure you coach him up on how to say "GOOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> There you go, start them early. Hope he has a LARGE time. Be sure you coach him up on how to say "GOOOOO DAWGS!!!



He knowed how to do that for a while, wish I was going with them, but my knees and dem stands wouldn't get along to good right now.

Go young Dawgs taking up the torch.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for some serious tailgating.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Enigma.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Little Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Good Morning Dawgs, foot ball tomorrow.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2013)

Morning Dwags and Charlie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

BuZy week !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Morning Martin and Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Is tomorrow's game on PPV?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

I wish somebody would turn the Dawgs out.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Going to start a Nick Saban don't eat right thread and watch them come to the rescue.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs, Rip and Brown.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Jeff you gonna have to start a new one before the LSU game. Looking forward to it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

No sir Charlie these threads are all your unless BJ beats you to it. Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Naw Jeff time for you to do one. You are the Grandaddy. You got to do this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the house, outside or just about everywhere. It's going to rain but I'll be at the game tomorrow thanks to South Ga Dawg! Go Dawgs in south Ga!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Bring us home winners and healthy Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2013)

We will win this game Charlie mark it down I said it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs, beat Texas!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

A Game Day Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Bout the game I expected, not much emotion in the stands or on the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep cloudy rainy day in Athens but we git a W! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2013)

Go Jackets! 3 and 0.  Afternoon dwags, congrats on another win.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Jackets aint looking bad Martin, but I am a Dawg. Go Dawgs, gotta whup LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Agman (Sep 21, 2013)

*go gators*

Go gators !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Both of the QB's in the LSU/Auburn game are UGA rejects.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

We won Jeff, it wern't pretty but we won. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We won Jeff, it wern't pretty but we won. Go Dawgs.



Stats wise it was a blow out. But watching it was a mess at least on special teams. Go to fix that or it will cost again. Our O did enough. They pretty much took the run game away but they payed for it on play action. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Night Dawgs, next week is a big one. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2013)

go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS from the deer woods in Warren County!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck and Go Dawgs in warren county!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Huge win over N Texas now let's BEAT LSU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the corndogs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs beat the corndogs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

UGA got to win this game. It will be the first Dawgs game my grandson has ever been to. He picked a good un though. UGA vs LSU was the first SECCG my sons ever went to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs beat the corndogs!



  Best wishes for the dawgzzz, but I just don't see it happening???  Forgive me for being a "realist" I'm a GT fan, but it is what it izzzzzzzzz!!!



Mr. Charlie, you and the wife gonna make it down to MON for FPG ???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Dont think so Quack, wife is having trouble with het voice right now, I am taking her Vanderbilt Wednesday to have some surgery on her larnyx. Dont know how that is gonna turn out yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think so Quack, wife is having trouble with het voice right now, I am taking her Vanderbilt Wednesday to have some surgery on her larnyx. Dont know how that is gonna turn out yet.



Best wishes to the wife Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Jeff, kinda got me a little worried right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best wishes for the dawgzzz, but I just don't see it happening???  Forgive me for being a "realist" I'm a GT fan, but it is what it izzzzzzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Charlie, you and the wife gonna make it down to MON for FPG ???



Quack you may be right. It will be a huge task for the dawgs to stop the running game of LSU and it seems Mett is throwing the ball now. I like the fact the Aubarn scored 21 on them though. I think our O can do better. But, game day will be in Athens this Sat and that's not a good thing for UGA. We always lose win they are there. I think we are 3-11 when they are covering a game UGA plays in...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Jeff, kinda got me a little worried right now.



Will keep her in our prayers keep us posted how everything goes.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!

praying for your wife Charlie!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!

praying for your wife Charlie!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Guys


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think so Quack, wife is having trouble with het voice right now, I am taking her Vanderbilt Wednesday to have some surgery on her larnyx. Dont know how that is gonna turn out yet.



 for both our wives, Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs for prayers for Charlie's wife and Roll Tide for prayers for RH wife!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope everything goes well with your wife Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Martin, her voice has been getting weaker and weaker since back in November, this specialist she is going to at Vanderbilt is sussposed to be the best. They found something on her vocal chord and plan to remove it Wednesday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Martin, her voice has been getting weaker and weaker since back in November, this specialist she is going to at Vanderbilt is sussposed to be the best. They found something on her vocal chord and plan to remove it Wednesday.



Vandy's football team usually sux, but their school of medicine and hospitals are world renowned.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Vandy's football team usually sux, but their school of medicine and hospitals are world renowned.



Yes they are Robert, they saved my son's life about 20 years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs, what happened to Slewfoot?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Pine Mountain Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, what happened to Slewfoot?



He'll be back this week I'm sure of it.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

This thread aint gonna make it too much longet Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

We need a new one anyways! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs winding up another thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs time to beat the corndogs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Les will blow this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready to beat LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

Aubarn had 200 yards rushing on LSwho Charlie. If our D can come up with a stop or two we may have a chance. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope we figure out a way to get that kid Davis involved, he is fast.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

JJ Green is gonna be good too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Morning Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2013)

Roll undefeated Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 23, 2013)

Go undefeated Jackets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Prayers for Charlie and Bammer's wifes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers for Charlie and Bammer's wifes.



Wish yall well!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank's Quack. Go Dawgs down in the MON. Thanks Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in 2 Egg Florida.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Vandy Doctors, Go Dawgs, Go away trolls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers for Charlie and Bammer's wifes.





Nitram4891 said:


> Wish yall well!



I appreciate it, guys. Didnt mean to hijack Charlies post though. 
Good luck to the dawgs this weekend. Show us bammers how to beat the corndogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

You didn't hijack anything Robert. Hope things work out good for both of us.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Dixie Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs, gotta finish this one this week and get ready for LSU.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Go dwagzzzz, beat those corndogs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

They gonna try to Quack.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

We need some D this week.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2013)

GO DAWGS from a fast dryin up 40 Creek


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the corndogs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs that waited to the last minute to find tickets.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Some people's kids.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Win this one Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Dawson Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Some people's kids.



I was looking last night at ticket and prices.... I decided that I'll watch this one on the big screen!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

They Dawgs and know better, but it probalbly gonna cost them a bundle. I should have raised dem as Vandy fnas.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They Dawgs and know better, but it probalbly gonna cost them a bundle. I should have raised dem as Vandy fnas.



Hush yo' mouth!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 24, 2013)

GO DAWGS from Lone Oak.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2013)

We need a VERY loud and proud Sanford stadium Saturday! Step it up if you're going. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg, rhbama3, I also send you and your wives my very best wishes!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 24, 2013)

GO DAWGS from about 20ft up watching a doe and 2 fawns. Yeah if prices go much higher I may be watching from the couch with a padded wallet. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS !!!!!!!! Come out fired up and hunker down!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in trees.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs not in trees.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

Go bammers killing trees.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2013)

Isn't the slogan for Georgia, "Georgia on my mind"? Seems one Georgia poster here always has Bama on his mind.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Isn't the slogan for Georgia, "Georgia on my mind"? Seems one Georgia poster here always has Bama on his mind.



Looks like a Georgia thread to me.

Go Dawgs to my shadows.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like a Georgia thread to me.
> 
> Go Dawgs to my shadows.



There is no such thing as a Georgia thread once you get ahold of it. Good thing about it is, you always keep Bama in the forefront of every thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Dawg thread, but everybody welcome. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

fairhope said:


> There is no such thing as a Georgia thread once you get ahold of it. Good thing about it is, you always keep Bama in the forefront of every thread.



I guess someone needs to start a negative bama thread so yall can pick me out to comment on and not ruin this one.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dawg thread, but everybody welcome. Go Dawgs!



Figured since I will be pulling for the dawgs this weekend, I would be welcomed.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dawg thread, but everybody welcome. Go Dawgs!





fairhope said:


> Figured since I will be pulling for the dawgs this weekend, I would be welcomed.



I hear ya Kydawg, but for some reason I don't think this is the reason he stopped by.

See why I can't break bad habits.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs on the Grandaddy of all Go Dawgs threads.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on the Grandaddy of all Go Dawgs threads.





brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



My two favorite Dawgs...


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs, trolls and followers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 24, 2013)

Afternoon Charlie!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs Martin!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs.



looks like UGA is a solid 3 point favorite so the bookies think the homefield advantage is the difference. Gonna be a good'un!
Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Hope the bookies are right Robert.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the corndogs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs winding up another one.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Hope the D is ready Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a final push.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Cordele Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS.......


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Evening John. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Odell is howling my critter must be back.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for 12 gauge time.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for possum livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Now that is even too much for me Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Cusetta.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs n Madison Ga


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Possum liver sounds rough Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Worth County.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Possum liver sounds rough Jeff.



I'd try it if the world only had possum left to eat but it doesnt so I'll just stick to chicken, beef, and deer liver. Go Dawgs for liver lovers!


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Bitteroot would eat possum liver.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating chicken livers and gizzards.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Aint far to go now Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Flint River.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Lake Lanier.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Troy Sadowski was a DGD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

Here comes a possum.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Here comes a possum.



Odell will catch him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Up kinda late 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs chasing Possums.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2013)

Evening Charlie. RTR.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Howdy 6


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Not much meat left on this bone,


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS eatin livers....... y'all eat enough so I don't have too.......

Howdy Charlie. 

Dawgs gotta GATA this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2013)

What happened to slewfootdawg.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey John we just as well knock this one out tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Slewfoot must be working nightshift.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Lock'er Down Muddy or BJ.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

It seemed like a good old thread.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2013)

Well Charlie...... looks like we closed another one

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2013)

Yall did a fine job fellars! GOOOOOOO DAAAAAAWWWWWGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

